# can i release a hand reared pigeon to the wild?



## goga82

if anybody here can help me i would appreciate it.
3 weeks ago i found a baby pigeon, he was around week old when i found him. well everything was great, all tho his leg was swollen, i took him to the doc and she said aint nothin broken.
so that was a good news. 
my question is.. he is about a month old now, flying but not that well, still learning
i wanna know has any of u released hand reared pigeons back to the wild or keept them as pets.
i really dont want to keep him, it is not fair to him. i seen what pigeons can do in flight, and how amazing and fast they look when they flying and i dont want to make my pigeon an indoor pigeon, i just think it aint fair
do u think he would survive if i relese him back to some flock , or to the flock that i know its his, (where i found him)
what do u guys think would be the best for him
i would rather have him live 5 years in the wild, than 25 years inside of the cage or just locked in the house.
im heart broken about this, im really attached to him as well. anywhere i go i think about him. think im in love with this baby bird
i will soon post some pictures of him, he is too cute.
please help me figure out what to do
and one more important question, do baby pigeons lose their appetite while weaning.
he is not crazy about baby bird formula, i still force feed him, and he just dont eat enough other food to keep his belly full.
any suggestions 
thanks


----------



## spirit wings

well the choice is yours, but he would be perfectly fine living with you, which he thinks is his family now. living with you would be alot better than wondering where your next meal is going to come from everyday. You also may want to have him checked for Salmonellosis, as swollen joint is one of the symtoms. but if you decide not to keep him with you there are people who know how to do a soft release, which I can not remember all the do's and don't, but Iam sure someone will be wanting to fill you in so check back.


----------



## Skyeking

Yes, they can be reintroduced:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874


----------



## altgirl35

i release all the baby ferals i get, some are more imprinted than others.
if i have a single i put out calls and look for another, i had a single for a little while and was worried and now i have 4 just by making a few calls
but i try to never release one alone, and i always release them from my home after they live in an outdoor cage for a couple of weeks to get used to being outdoors, and i don't give them extra attention no matter how much i want to.
once released they may hang around for a very long time, i always leave food out for them.
i have one right now that just didn't want to leave, his little buddy pretty much ditched him, he shows up once a day to eat and stopped sleeping here.
then a redtail hawk and a coopers hawk started to hang around and 
my little friendly guy kept hanging on the screen and wanted to come back in (can say as i blame him!) so i brought him back in and put him in with the younger babies i have, hopefully i will release them all together i have 4 at the moment, and hopefully the hawks will move on, i keep yelling at them and screwing up thier hunting, i havn't seen the coopers for a few days and havn't seen the redtail since the day before yesterday.
i never handled the friendly little guy, and he never liked to be tube fed, but once i released him he grew a great fondness of me, he will even land on my head and wiggles his little wings when i talk to him. i only feed them once or twice a day at 4 weeks and i try to have them completly weaned by 5-6 weeks, i know alot of people have them weaned by 4 i just want them nice and solid before they have to go out in the big bad world
if you wanted to release him, depending on where you live i would do it from home so you can still support feed him until he finds his way in the world and joins a flock, he may even bring his buddies back with him.
soft release is basically giving him time in a outdoor flight cage, and support feeding.
not everyone has a flight cage though.
you may just want to put him outside in his cage for most of the day, then bring him in in the evenings and let him practice his flying in your house for a couple of weeks once he's weaned.
he should be old enough to be weaned at this point, try to go by his weight rather than how full his crop feels, i find they don't pack it in like i do when i hand feed, i think rather they nibble all day instead, start reducing the frequency of feedings and pay attention to his weight.
you could also call around to wildlife rehabilitators to see if they have any pigeons around the same age that he could go in with
if he maintains his weight you'll know he's eating enough


----------



## goga82

*thank you so much*

these answers have made me feel better.
my teacher at school which is an avian-exotic specialist told me today never to release him.
but i always belived in animals pickin up on their instinct to survive, i know we do it too.
and i have seen a lot of babies not just birds that were hand raised and released into the wild.
these ferall pigeons, where my baby comin from, have never been domestic, so in my baby blood it runs that ferral blood.
i know he will be ok.
i will start with the cage out doors.
and i will make sure i release him
there isnt many pigeons in my neighborhood, they are all downtown.
where i feed them as well, so i know i will be around my baby almost every day to at least give him one meal a day
He is now 4 weeks old, not fully weaned, we still worin on it.
i plan on releasing him within the next 3 weeks or so.
i will be heart broken. but i want him to have that opportunity to fly as fast as he wants ..


----------



## spirit wings

well they only fly fast because they have to, I do not think because they want to. would you chose to run fast everyday because you have to ,or sit and relax with an ice tea. lol...


----------



## Charis

My take on it would be completely different from the other opinions you have received and I agree with the avian specialist at your school. I have spent 25 years working/rehabbing feral Pigeons. I don't believe the other responders have the same experience and understand ferals in the same way.
This baby has no concept of being a pigeon and is human idenitfied...he is 4 weeks old and you are thinking about releasing him in 3 weeks with winter approaching. Most young pigeon in the wild don't survive to the first year and even with support form you in your yard, this is not a good situation for this baby...not to mention it being an easy target for predators.
Pigeon Parents teach their babies the way of being wild and this one does not have that benefit.
I would say...save your heart and keep him at least until next spring. In the meantime, perhaps you can find another feral that needs some TLC and then go with your plan when this bird is older. it would be a shame to to all you have done...love him as deeply as you do only to have him possibly perish.


----------



## goga82

*i dont know what to think*

u are so right..
he thinks im his parent, everytime this baby see me he fly on top of my head.
i put my hand up and he flies on my hand
he follows every one of my steps
i go to the kitchen he follows me there
i dont have a big flight cage.
and u are right winter is approaching. and i just dont know
so do u have any suggestions how to care for a pigeon for a year, till lets say spring
i live in the apartment building. i have 3 bedrooms , my 3rd bedroom is just for my birds, have 6 other parrots.
i tried to see how my bay pigeon gonna react to them and i was supprised he tried to peck on them, same as they tried to peck on him.
so i dont know.
i hope they end up getting along cause that is the only room where i can keep him cage free.
another question, like i said he flies on my head or my hand everytime he sees me, do u think it would be safe to take him outside and do that?
i love this site.
i been a fan of this site way b4 i found this baby
and u are right i put 2 much effort in raising him , to lose him..
so any suggestions on keeping a pigeon in the house, i never had a pet pigeon. and i would hate caging him
all my other birds are cage free


----------



## goga82

*and im crazy about him*

he is my everything right now
so inocent, he is really special.
the way he looks at me...
it was love at first sight


----------



## spirit wings

the hook bills can injure the pigeon, they can not be together esp out. you will have to do some rearranging.


----------



## Charis

It would be OK to cage him while you are not home, infact that would be best. For years, I had 2 hand raised ferals living freely in my house. They are a mated pair and so usually one was on the eggs while the other was sitting on top the cage. I changed the routine when I came home one day to fine Sammy's wing wrapped around the drape and he was just hanging them by his wing. Lucky for him it was just sprained and he could fly again in about a week but after that, I made sure they were both in their cage when I wasn't able to be home.
You don't need a huge cage...18" wide by 30" long by 18 " tall will do just fine. Pigeon like length more than height. They also like a shelf along one end to roost on...definatly add a brick on the floor of the cage too. You might be able to find an affordable cage on Ebay. The cages I have are also suitable for rabbits.
Who knows...could be spring comes and you will decide to keep him. One step at a time. You will know what's best when he matures. He will let you know.


----------



## Charis

spirit wings said:


> the hook bills can injure the pigeon, they can not be together esp out. you will have to do some rearranging.


That's very true.


----------



## goga82

*parrots*

i seen few videos how pigeon and cockatiels get along.
i have 2 cockatiels 
4 parakeets
parakeets dont care.
but cockatiels are way 2 nebby

i'll probablly keep him.
NO DOUBT


----------



## goga82

*guinea pig cage?*

would guinea pig cage be ok?
since u said they like lenght?


----------



## Charis

Maybe if the dimensions are right.


----------



## Charis

I received 2 nearly weaned ferals last year this time as a result of being a member on this site. They were very wild and within a day were gobbling seed on their own. They were very wild and stayed that way. I let them settle in,wormed them and treated them for canker. After a month, I decided to do a soft release from my yard.
One incorporated into the feral flock right away the other just didn't do well at all. At night I would find her roosting over the back door. She actually seemed frightened of the flock.
After a week, I caved and let her in. She was very thin. I offered her freedom early in the summer...went through the same soft release protocol and again she said no.


----------



## altgirl35

wow you winter over your babies charis? i can't i would have about 250 birds in my house! lol.
only birds that i have ever had to winter over were birds with damaged feathers, and they missed the migration.
i did winter over a pigeon at a friends house who has outdoor enclosures, he has ducks, geese, peacocks and a bunch of other birds and that was only because she had a broken wing and i was pretty sure she would be able to fly with time, she just needed the time to recover, she was released with a baby the following spring and never looked back, even though she was the typical imprinted baby, the winter gave her time to wild up and she didn't even remember me the following spring.
don't you find that they have a harder time being accepted into the flock if they are adults???
i may have one just like your girl charis, i'm hoping with these 3 other babes she will find her place among them and stay with them although that little selfish side of me loves having her hang out with me.
she seems to really care for them, and preens them, she even fed one of them once that i saw


----------



## Charis

altgirl35 said:


> wow you winter over your babies charis? i can't i would have about 250 birds in my house! lol.
> only birds that i have ever had to winter over were birds with damaged feathers, and they missed the migration.
> i did winter over a pigeon at a friends house who has outdoor enclosures, he has ducks, geese, peacocks and a bunch of other birds and that was only because she had a broken wing and i was pretty sure she would be able to fly with time, she just needed the time to recover, she was released with a baby the following spring and never looked back, even though she was the typical imprinted baby, the winter gave her time to wild up and she didn't even remember me the following spring.
> don't you find that they have a harder time being accepted into the flock if they are adults???
> i may have one just like your girl charis, i'm hoping with these 3 other babes she will find her place among them and stay with them although that little selfish side of me loves having her hang out with me.
> she seems to really care for them, and preens them, she even fed one of them once that i saw


The exception would be a recovered adult although, I did winter one of those over this past winter. By the time she recovered it was just too cold and snowy to feel good agout putting her out. Come spring, there was no holding her back.
There is an established flock that visits my yard and so a soft release is easier. 
That's amazing about your liitle girl.


----------



## maryjane

I also say keep him. Even being a house bird he can have plenty of opportunity to get around. I had house pigeons for years. None of them left, even when someone would leave the door open on accident. Get yourself a nice pigeon diaper (PG Wear, a member here makes them!) and you're set. Pigeon establish themselves amongst the people and other pets and feel right at home. It sounds like he would do best living with you.  And you can get him different treats and toys to play with, try some small stuffed animals and a koosh ball!


----------



## goga82

**

wish there was a near by flock around my neighborhood
im thorned up dont knwo what to do
we shall see


----------



## Charis

goga82 said:


> wish there was a near by flock around my neighborhood
> im thorned up dont knwo what to do
> we shall see


Honestly, I don't think this bird would survive if you were to let him go before winter.

Years ago, I had a fledgling Starling. I too struggled with setting her free. The bond between us was strong but I wanted to do what was the best thing for her.I wanted to do the right thing. I had the romantic image of her flying free with the flock.
Well...the flock did not accept her. She slept alone each night outside my bedroom window in the old pear tree. When the sun came up. She would fly to the window and peck on the glass. I'd let her in give her breakfast and *make* her go outside after...I wanted to do the right thing.
One evening, just before dark, she was taking a bath and one of my dogs jumped up and nabbed her. he wouldn't have been able to do that to a wild bird. A wild bird wouldn't have given him the chance. Her wing was badly broken and I had a vet set the wing. Regardless, she never was able to fly again and so she lived the next 14 years with me.
You get my point?...This bird of yours is not prepared and doing the right thing in this instance doesn't make sense if he is not. Go with your heart. Don't worry about doing the right thing because your heart will tell you what is right.


----------



## plamenh

Our perception of bird’s and animal life is not exactly what it actually is.
It is day-to-day, minute-to-minute survival. Born free. Free for what?
To fly on the wind, to meet sunrise with the song and coo quietly by his mate on the fading rays of sunset. Quite romantic, but…
If we change slightly colors of that picture, take off pink and light blue, what do we have?
Pollution, lack of food, pesticides, diseases and predators. Only way of survival for these birds is to reproduce. That means that particular bird do not live long outside, even totally adapted for survival.
When you take baby pigeon, dove etc. you save life, but you cannot teach them survival. They are not adapted. Your world becomes they world. You release them and they either learn or die. Usually they die. Even if they learn they life expectancy is couple of years. With adult birds is the same, just their chances are better these first couple of days because they know already their lessons.
I’m not trying to influence on anyone’s point of view or decisions, just giving you facts.


----------



## Piolin

Hi, I'm resurrecting this post cause I'm in a very similar situation than goga 82, our 3 weeks old paco is doing well but I also will like to let him free by slow release. I'm worry about winter but I think the longer it takes the more difficult will be for everyone... Will like to make a kind of house in the garden for him though. Any advice please?


----------



## Jay3

Paco is still a baby. By the time he would be ready for release, it will be winter. He doesn't have parents to teach him what he needs to know to live in the wild. Doesn't even know how or where to find food. He isn't part of a flock. His chances of survival are low as it is. Now release him in winter. You would be sending him to his death. Would be kinder to just have him euthanized if you just don't want him. Why not see if you can find a home for him.

If you are on Facebook, I suggest you join the Pigeon Rescue group which is a network of rescuers and some rescue centres in the UK: They will know more what resources are in your area.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/


----------



## Piolin

*Fall 2017*

Thank you Jay3 for your reply and the link, Paco is trying to fly and I do not want to keep him in a cage for the rest of his days but we won't euthanize him ...Is it possible to put with others forming a flock in order to release together? or will his previous family accept him back having in mind that they are still in my back garden?


----------



## Jay3

No, his previous family won't know him now. He won't be ready for release till he is older. It will be too cold out by then. Can you not keep him till spring?
What flock do you want to put him with?


----------



## FredaH

Definitely join the group in the link Jay has posted because many people on there keep rescued pigeons for life and there are sanctuaries who will take him also. Some may put him in with a flock of rescues who they will release together in time, once they have learned how to live without humans. 
Plenty of help on the group and advice who to contact - or even some who will adopt him themselves.


----------



## Jay3

Freda is right. Those guys are in your area and can better help you to know who to get in touch with. Please join Face Book, if you have not, and talk to that group.


----------



## Piolin

*Company*

Thank you Jay and Freda for your patience and advice, yes the idea was to wait until spring and yes we are gonna join the Facebook group also we are getting in contact with coworker who has pigeons. paco still good and wanting to fly, I did not know anything about pigeons but I'm learning how special they are...


----------



## Otti

goga82 said:


> *and im crazy about him*
> 
> he is my everything right now
> so inocent, he is really special.
> the way he looks at me...
> it was love at first sight


----------

